# Beyond Good And Evil on Vista x64



## psyko12 (Jul 13, 2009)

The sequel is in the making, so I just wanted to reminisce the story by replaying it.

Has any one of you guys made the retail cd install go (TAGES protection is da bomb, won't let install their ancient drivers on x64, then deletes everythign copied by the installer on disk)? There is a steam version but I have the original cds so I don't need to shell out some cash..

If anybody here made it work, could you share how  Thanks


----------



## Kursah (Jul 13, 2009)

My fiance has that game on Vista x64, but it is the Steam version...I don't know if you can get the installer to work or not. I remember having issues with the CD version of the game...you might try running the installer in XP SP2 compatability mode or something though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2009)

The installer blacklists XP x64 and newer.  You have to install on a XP 32-bit or older OS and copy the game directory over to play it on x64 (Vista or XP).  I'm not sure if it will install on Vista x86 or not.


Alternatively, you could download a version that has been repackaged without the OS check.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 13, 2009)

Kursah said:


> My fiance has that game on Vista x64, but it is the Steam version...I don't know if you can get the installer to work or not. I remember having issues with the CD version of the game...you might try running the installer in XP SP2 compatability mode or something though.





FordGT90Concept said:


> The installer blacklists XP x64 and newer.  You have to install on a XP 32-bit or older OS and copy the game directory over to play it on x64 (Vista or XP).  I'm not sure if it will install on Vista x86 or not.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you could download a version that has been repackaged without the OS check.



It works on vista 32 bit the cd version, because of that TAGES thing where vista x64 won't let you install unsigned drivers.. Might as well try installing it on a xp 32 machine then copy paste it on mine... Well hop others come up with answers thanks


----------



## Kursah (Jul 13, 2009)

Well you can try to reboot x64, F8 during boot, select to start and disable unsigned drivers check (or similar) and see if that works then, but that OS check will probably still give you a headache. But if not, copying over from x86 should work like Ford said.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2009)

There's no universal workaround the InstallShield OS check.  As far as I know, no one even found it for Beyond Good & Evil (can't say it surprised me; BG&E didn't sell well).  The install and copy method does work for sure.  I'm not certain if that means you must use a no-CD or not.  Just try installing on a 32-bit system and copying the Program Files directory over.  Put the CD in and see if it works.  If it doesn't, you know what you need to do...

Edit: From the looks of it, no-CD is the *only* way to make it work on x64. 


XIII is the same way (not surprisingly also published by Ubisoft).  It looks like Ubisoft tried Tages and dropped it because of problems with XIII and BG&E.  They then moved to Star-Force 3 which had the same problems with Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory (x64 blacklist).  They dropped that too and have adapted SecuROM 7 (a Sony DADC product) and have been using it since.

Customers really lost out there because all three games don't work on x64 without circumventing the protection.  The installer is blacklisting those OSs too so a patch can't fix the disk.  It is broke in the retail box.  We got screwed.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 13, 2009)

Dang that tages thing lol it won't even let me finish the installation, although upon hours of googling found a work around for the drivers..

1st download the tages x64 installer and install it next use the old x86 filenames of the to rename the newer files, that should let me finish the installation... 

Well I'll try wish me luck lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 22, 2009)

Did it work?


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 22, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Did it work?



Unfortunately my experiment did not work rofl, I just installed it on a vista 32 bit machine and copied the whole directory off it, sadly it still did not work using the cd to play, just crash and crash, although using a no cd stuff did the job


----------



## only1sgop (May 13, 2010)

It works on 64 Bit Vista. Most people will have problems with it running too fast. Note Jade empire is another old game that has problems with Vista but is playable. You can get both games to work if you follow this:

Beyond Good & Evil for Vista:
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/archive/index.php/f-403.html
http://blog.lib.umn.edu/ayubx003/dividebyzero/2008/08/23/how_to_fix_beyond_good_evil_bg.html

Jade Empire for Vista:
http://blog.chase.net.au/index.php/2009/04/jade-empire-on-windows-7/
http://pidwell.net/blog-v2/getting-jade-empire-to-work-on-vista


----------

